
Odd History of the SD Logo [video] - CaliforniaKarl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeLvdE8lNW4
======
canthonytucci
So happy to see Technology Connections here, one of my absolute favorite
YouTube channels and one that I have learned a lot from.

This one on "how analog tv works" I thought was especially good.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX649lnKAU0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX649lnKAU0)

~~~
ddingus
I love his work.

Yes, he has done a couple videos on analog video.

I also love analog video. I wish he would do one on analog HDTV and cover
things like component.

In my own projects, I prefer component video. Unlike RGB, it can be used for a
single wire, monochrome signal, complete with sync up to 1080p (on most sets
with 1080i as a fallback).

Easy, light on resources and capable.

Anyway, I am a fan.

------
sonofgod
TL;DR: It has a disk in the D because Toshiba had developed a logo for a disk
based technology and just reused it, and then it became a standards-symbol so
everyone kinda needed to use it.

Seriously that video is overly long.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
My most annoying First World Problem is when I google for how to do something
that should take three paragraphs at most, and all the results are 5-minute-
plus YouTube videos. It's a pain in the ass.

I think I recall reading that it's something to do with YouTube's algorithm?
Videos of a certain minimum length, from channels that post with a minimum
frequency, are more likely to be surfaced?

Edit: Why downvotes? What on earth is controversial about this?

~~~
speedo
Dude, if you seek brevity, the preferred mode of consumption is often found at
wikipedia.org.

YouTube videos are a format produced with entertainment value in mind, for
those with 5 to 10 minutes to burn.

Videos below the two minute mark are barely worth YouTube’s JS payload,
nevermind the video buffer.

If you want 30 second videos, you need to go cruise for WEBM files on your
favorite image board, and expect to find a cache of interesting GIF images
along the way, but try to contain your frustration at the lack of audio.

(btw: Above 20 minutes, and honestly, I still find optical discs preferrable
to streaming services for a number of practical reasons, but most importantly:
physical transmission of a tangible object for any large corpus data will
always beat electromagnetic broadcast over a shared medium. #mytwocents)

~~~
PhasmaFelis
Absolutely, Wikipedia is my go-to for general information. Wikipedia doesn't
answer questions like "how do I disable web searching in Windows 10 search,"
though. It used to be that googling simple technical questions would return a
concise blog/forum post, but it's increasingly likely that all the top results
will be videos.

~~~
kilo_bravo_3
The top result for "how do I disable web searching in Windows 10 search," in
Google is a snippet with step-by-step instructions on how to do that.

Duckduckgo, too.

[https://i.imgur.com/0fv9ZuD.png](https://i.imgur.com/0fv9ZuD.png)

If you are seeing video links in Google it may be because you have favored
those results in the past and big-G is showing you more of those because it
thinks that you prefer them.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
That was a random example of a technical question, since it seemed like people
didn't understand what kind of info I was searching for. I don't recall
offhand any of the questions that I couldn't find non-video results for.

